# HCG the true weight loss aid?



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Been lookin at the web for summer, diets, articles, AAS info and gettin as much as i can

When HCG results etc came up from 250ius a day gave great weight loss and preserved muscle, can anybody reflect on this?

Thanks

Rugggers


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Seems to be the hottest thing in America at the moment, then you look at this:



> 1. JAMA. 1976 Nov 29;236(22):2495-7.
> 
> *Chorionic gonadotropin in weight control. A double-blind crossover study.*
> 
> ...





> 2. West J Med. 1977 Dec;127(6):461-3.
> 
> *Human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG) in the treatment of obesity: a critical*
> 
> ...


Plus the diet recommendations are in the region of 500cals per day! Another scam.


----------

